# My new nigerian kids and a color???



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I think I got it figured out but I wanted to be sure. And I figured I would show my kids of to you guys. Rosie im sure is a Dark buckskin but Belle im not sure completely on color.








This is Rosie She is a Dark buckskin








Dam and kids








Bella Roaned Bucksin?? am i right


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Ssssooooooo adorable! I love lipstick!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Buckskin and buckskin with heavy white overlay.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok so not roaned or is that the same thing?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No, that isn't the same thing. Roaned would be a light coating of white hairs throughout but it would be even.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok thanks I was almost sure she was roaned but never seen a color like hers.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes she has roaning. its in her cap and her hid quarters.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Roaning can really vary, I do, like stacey, see it mainly on the cape. Here's a pic just to show how much the roaning can differ. Don't mind the fact she looks bad in the pic, she wanted to play and couldn't figure out why I was trying to make her stand still.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Bella is buckskin with white and roaning. :thumb:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok will Broken buckskin with roaning on her reg papers sound good?


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Pretty doe i like to have one like her sometime in the future.



clearwtrbeach said:


> Roaning can really vary, I do, like stacey, see it mainly on the cape. Here's a pic just to show how much the roaning can differ. Don't mind the fact she looks bad in the pic, she wanted to play and couldn't figure out why I was trying to make her stand still.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

TiffofMo said:


> Ok will Broken buckskin with roaning on her reg papers sound good?


Yes, that sounds just fine.


----------



## jenne (Apr 27, 2013)

*now im curious...*

what colors are my babies then?

This is Whoovie...looks more like a deer than a goat









...and Bacon









...and Frank


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

The first one...i'd need to see a better photo, but appears to be a form of buckskin.
Second one is buckskin and white.
Third one is also buckskin and white.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

first one looks like a chocolate with dorsal stripe

agree the other two are buckskins with white


----------



## jenne (Apr 27, 2013)

Very cool...thank! Yea we think whoovie is part deer...all brown except for the white triangle on his forehead


----------

